# Beautiful Wooded Property on River in Michigan



## paper_crane2 (Sep 7, 2013)

This is a serene wooded piece of land that is on the Thunder Bay River in Michigan. This property would be an awesome place to live. There is also a property for sale next to it that has a house on it. You could combine the two properties and create a wonderful homestead.

Property link:

http://firstchoice-realestate.com/descriptionwebsite.asp?recno=175948&userid=Rosie&ListingID=H134

Here is the real estate's site:

http://firstchoice-realestate.com/f...ront&pricefrom=-1&priceto=50000&submit=Search


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Are you the listing agent for both properties?


----------



## paper_crane2 (Sep 7, 2013)

No, I'm not a real estate agent.

I found it when I was just looking around at homes and properties for fun, and I thought that it was a cool opportunity. I just thought that I'd share it with others.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

paper_crane2 said:


> No, I'm not a real estate agent.
> 
> I found it when I was just looking around at homes and properties for fun, and I thought that it was a cool opportunity. I just thought that I'd share it with others.


+ + + + + + + 
but when one's first post to an on-line forum is the listing 

of several properties, which one then claims they have no personal 

interest in, regarding a possible financial gain . . . are you the owner then?

Or a friend of a "friend"?


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

paper_crane2 said:


> No, I'm not a real estate agent.
> 
> I found it when I was just looking around at homes and properties for fun, and I thought that it was a cool opportunity. I just thought that I'd share it with others.


How do you know the second property is adjacent? I can't get the listing to come up.....


----------



## paper_crane2 (Sep 7, 2013)

It's my friend's property, I'm just trying to get the word out and help people to know about it. Yes, this was my first post, but it doesn't mean anything, it just happened to be my first post because I thought of it, I joined this site because I'm interested in homesteading. 

I'm sorry if it upset anyone. I was just hoping to help someone find a nice property that they would love and help my friend's sell the place because they are really in need right now.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Looks like nice piece of property.


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

So much cheaper on the american side of that area than in Ontario...awesome area.


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for trying to get the word out. Maybe someone here will be interested!


----------

